# basic training



## stacy mogan (23 Dec 2002)

Just back from swearing ceremony for my son. I am very glad I went.  Although the ceremony was brief we were invited to watch a video of Basic training which gave a good view of the facilities at St. Jean. Met personnel from Navy, Army and Air Force all of which were very helpful and answered all but one of my MANY questions. 

So...my question is...In the U.S.- families of military personnel have a flag to fly indicating that they have a member in the services. Is there any such thing in Canada and if so where can I find one, and if not is it something that would be welcomed?  Also are there bumper stickers available etc?  I feel like support is really lacking for our military and wonder what you think might be done to start improving it?
Thanks and a very Merry Christmas to you all!
Mom


----------



## Recce41 (23 Dec 2002)

Mom
 As a Base Brat, 23 yr serving Reg Force soldier,and my wife serving, and one of my daughters in the Military. I think those bumper stickers are dumb. 
 As for the flags thats American, Canada did have Gold Maple Leafs on a Blue, Red, Navy background  during WW1/2. Having a flag on your car is great, a nice looking one, not some of the damn dumb ones out there. They sell them at most Bases, Your son maybe able to get you one. Ask him for one you would be proud of. NOT ie MY Son is a Commando or somthing stupid like that. But maybe when he gets to his Regt, a Regt Crest.
 Sorry for the Blunt statment, but there are too many people that make us look like we all are nuts. This is when we loose respect.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (23 Dec 2002)

true


----------



## Andrew (24 Dec 2002)

I bought my folks a flag and a pole before I went off to basic training and they were really happy with it.  (Just not where i cemented it in the ground     )  I believe it gives them a sence of pride that there son is doing something with his life that not many others have done in this country.  I would highly recomend getting one!  Just don‘t buy a cheap flag or they rip really easy in the wind.

Now I am just curious.  Would it be fine when I am in my regiment to give my folks the regimental flag to fly aswell?  Or would that not be a good idea?

Andrew  :bullet:        :bullet:


----------



## Recce41 (24 Dec 2002)

Why not give them a Regt Flag.


----------



## sgtdixon (26 Dec 2002)

Two things;
Mom its great to see a mother and civilian who supports the Military (I wish there were more)
and two, if i purchase a National and Regt Flag do i have to have sunset parades when I‘m there


----------



## RCA (26 Dec 2002)

Just remember, if you are going to fly both flags at the same time ,(especially the National Flag), you‘ll need to flag poles,  or seperate staffs.


----------



## Fusaki (26 Dec 2002)

is there any other flag etiquette i should know about? should the Regt Flag be flown on the left or the right of the Canadian Flag (or does it matter)?

i think this is a really god idea and i‘m sure going to consider it for my parents.


----------



## Wilson601 (26 Dec 2002)

Flag etiquette can be summed up as basically:
1) one flag per pole or staff(those crazy poles with 3 staves are ok)

2)National flag is to be flown in the center if you have an odd number of flags or the extreme left as is it displayed (extreme left when standing on your road, not your living room window) its goes national, provincial (if you have it), whatever.

3) properly destroy flags that look old, faded and ratty, tattered etc by having them cleaned and burned(don‘t just wob them up and pitch them in the trash). hope this helps 
Shane  :skull:


----------



## Armymedic (27 Dec 2002)

Mom,
Just having you express that we don‘t get enough is a good start for me. While the examples of the flag waving our counterparts down south get frequently are welcome, I‘d like it just as much to be reconnized as a quiet professional doing the best I can in this ****ty world...

Thank you again.


----------



## stacy mogan (29 Dec 2002)

Thank you all for your great information.  We have one week til he leaves for Basic. As we shopped around town today for his gear it was interesting to hear the mixed responses when he told them where he was going and what he would be doing.  I have decided to wait until he graduates to look for a flag when we go to Quebec.  I will feel so proud to see the flag flying in my yard when I come home everyday. Maybe it will enlighten and increase awareness at least in our town. Thanks again and all the best in the New Year to you and your families!


----------



## Recce41 (29 Dec 2002)

Mom
 What were the responses? I would like to know the feeling for the Military.


----------



## Wilson601 (29 Dec 2002)

I‘d like to knoW what the response is as well. In my town when I walk into the mall dressed in civvys, I often find myself holding open the door for an elderly man and his wife who may grunt and not even look at me; or complain to his spouse: "stupid dirty kids, no respect, no job, buncha skateboarding pot smoking bums" etc etc

When I walk into the bank on payday to check my balance after work I would find perhaps that same man holding the door open for ME ;a well, able bodied 17 year old. He may even say hello.  I could name countless examples of this, and it often sadden‘s me, as i‘m sure many of you have seen it aswell?Shane  :skull:


----------



## Dacier (29 Dec 2002)

S. WIlson, are you wearing your uniform when the elderly gentleman opens the door for you?  Or are you saying he opened the door because of being at the bank?  I‘m not quite sure what your saying.

When I tell people I‘m going to basic in March then joining the PPCLI, a common question is, do you think you can pull the trigger when the time comes.  Also, a popular one is why am I joining.

I have only recieved positive responses from people when I told them I‘m joining up.


----------



## Recce41 (29 Dec 2002)

Dacier
 How do you know your going to the PPCLI? Don‘t believe it until you there in Winnipeg or Edmonton. You could go also to the RCR.


----------



## stacy mogan (29 Dec 2002)

Responses for the most part have been very positive with the odd insensitive person saying something negative. We had an open house today for all his friends and family to come and wish him well.  We live in a small town with a lot of US draft dodgers who are anti military of any sort,  I just avoid them because I know what the response will be.  I have dual citizenshipship (born in the US) and one thing that really bothers me is how little the Canadian military is valued. I am not saying rah rah! etc, but to be proud of what our military does and stand behind them, and I really think it has to start with the families and showing our pride and talking about it.  Until my son joined I only knew of one other family in our town who had a son in the military, now I am hearing about others. Why be quiet? I am PROUD!
Anyway, I will step off my soap box now. 
Nite all!


----------



## Dacier (30 Dec 2002)

After I completed all the requirements for joining, I was called and told that the PPCLI is offering me a job, will I accpet, and I did.

Though if I was told I would be switched to the RCR, I would be ok with that.  I‘m from Ontario after all.  When I did the testing, I was told that the RCR wasn‘t hiring at that time.  This was in October 2002.

I have no alligence yet to either Regiment.


----------



## Recce41 (31 Dec 2002)

Regimants don‘t hire. Its not like a job where you pick. You will go to a Regiment that it short personal. You could go to the PPCLI Btl School and end up a RCR. Or go to the Inf Btl School in Gagtown, NewBrunswick and end up anywhere.


----------

